# Fedin, поздравляем с окончанием практики!



## iolka

Fedin, Поздравляю, что всё получилось, что справился, что был терпелив. Желаю... всего всего, самого самого):yess:


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Alex.M

Поздравляю!


----------



## icotonev

Поздравления..!Желаю вам успехов в борьбе с вирусами!


----------



## Arbitr

Дим ну вот и все..избавился ты от меня..)), больше не буду тебя терроризировать вопросами своими а что это ты тут делаешь такое))))
Так шо удачи, не торопись, набирай опыт набивай руку и убивай гадиков))


----------



## Сашка

Поздравляю)


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю !


----------



## edde

Поздравляю!


----------



## goredey

Поздравляю.


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю!


----------



## Drongo

Прими мои поздравления, удачи, успехов, не забывай нас.


----------



## zirreX

Спасибо за поздравления!


----------



## Сашка

Скромненько как то. Отмечаем!


----------



## Drongo

Чур, мне в гранённом стаканчике, молочный коктейлик.


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> ур, мне в гранённом стаканчике, молочный коктейлик.


Это *Пина Колада*:
колотый лед
3/10 светлого рома
2/10 кокосового ликера (Malibu)
5/10 ананасового сока


----------



## Mila

Поздравляю! Удачи Вам!


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> Это Пина Колада:
> колотый лед
> 3/10 светлого рома
> 2/10 кокосового ликера (Malibu)
> 5/10 ананасового сока


Как обманчив коктейль на вид, а там ещё шоколадная крошка есть.


----------



## Arbitr

Так шо Сань..по коктельчику вмажем за Диму?))


----------



## alena

*Fedin*, поздравляю от всей души!


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> Так шо Сань..по коктельчику вмажем за Диму?))


Вмажем, но вдвоём не пьют, давай, в компанию возьмём даму, что между нами.


----------



## alena

> Вмажем, но вдвоём не пьют, давай, в компанию возьмём даму, что между нами.





Спойлер



Если речь идет обо мне, то я алкоголь не употребляю.


Предпочитаю "Классический молочный коктейль":
-300 граммов мороженого-пломбир
-литр молока
-по желанию, сироп клубничный, шоколадный или вишневый или свежие ягоды.
Взбить в блендере не менее минуты.)


----------



## Arbitr

дабл виски плиз


----------



## Сашка

А Пина Колада кстати оч вкусная


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> А Пина Колада кстати оч вкусная


Ну это здорово смахивает на одеколон.


alena написал(а):


> Предпочитаю "Классический молочный коктейль":
> -300 граммов мороженого-пломбир
> -литр молока
> -по желанию, сироп клубничный, шоколадный или вишневый или свежие ягоды.
> Взбить в блендере не менее минуты.)





Drongo написал(а):


> мне в гранённом стаканчике, молочный коктейлик


Алёна, а вкусы у нас с тобой одинаковые  Ура!


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> Ну это здорово смахивает на одеколон.


Это виски.


----------



## Arbitr

хех не зря у меня и в танках ник вискарь))) видать таки люблю я його)))


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> Это виски.


Ни разу не пил, он какой на вкус? Как сладкая водка?


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> Ни разу не пил, он какой на вкус? Как сладкая водка?


Ну как тебе сказать, чтоб ценители не обиделись?


Спойлер



самогон самогоном.


Мне нравится, если смешать с колой 1/3 и льда побольше. Ну и другие рецепты есть, а чистый я не люблю.


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> самогон самогоном.


Откровенность на грани фола, супер! :good2:  Думал будет какое-то сравнение с какими-то вкусами, а оно так просто оказывается.


----------



## iskander-k

*Drongo*, Возьми самогон дай настояться на дубовой коре . вот и получишь виски - по желанию можешь добавить немного глицерина(пищевого ) для смягчения вкуса. если возьмешь хороший самогон без специфического привкуса самогона - получишь коньяк.


----------



## Arbitr

iskander-k написал(а):


> если возьмешь хороший самогон без специфического привкуса самогона - получишь коньяк.


надо только еще с 10 клопов поймать и на них настаивать чтоб запах нужны был))


----------



## Tiare

*Fedin*, поздравляю!!! Удачи и терпения


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> надо только еще с 10 клопов поймать и на них настаивать чтоб запах нужны был))


Ну, это уже прикол )))


----------

